# bakestabel disposable plastic



## lier (Jan 11, 2008)

Hai,...
I like to make something like a whole of bread & butter pudding, or a whole of dark cherry flan, or a whole of Apple pie then I bring to party or I sell them to catering company. of course I have to make them in disposable mould like aluminium foil otherwise they will return my pyrex.
here is my problem, I don't like to use aluminium foil, it's always give me problem because it's too fragile, very easy to torn. not strong enough,etc

could anybody help me, where I can get plastic bakestabel also disposable?
at least the plastic have to be strong at 200C when I baked apple pie.
I need square at arround 20x35 cm or round in diameter of 16 -18 cm.

Anything info I really thankfull. but I really stressfull with aluminium Foil.

thank you:crazy:


----------

